# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Baby Albino Burmese Python

## KingPython

Just curious what are these worth now days? And are they worth getting since they will grow really fast and really big.

----------


## Shelby

As far a monetary value.. they're not worth a whole lot. Burm morphs tend to lose their value relatively quickly because of large clutch size (80 eggs or more isn't unusual) and since they grow so large, not as many hobbyists keep them.

I believe you should only keep species that truly appeal to you as a herper.. not those that carry a nice price tag. Are they 'worth' getting? Well, if you're prepared to care for a snake that can reach 100lbs or more and live for 20 or more years.. then go for it. Burms are fantastic snakes for the right person.

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

I agree with April's statement. 


As far as I've seen, a baby albino burm will be about $240.00 retail value, here in NJ at least.

----------


## KingPython

Thanks for the replies, I was just curious since the Albino was soo cheap I always wanted an albino snake but Albino Bp's just way too expensive. I didnt buy the burmese anyways I bought two turtles instead, but I just wanted to know if they were really worth getting.

----------


## daniel1983

> Thanks for the replies, I was just curious since the Albino was soo cheap I always wanted an albino snake but Albino Bp's just way too expensive. I didnt buy the burmese anyways I bought two turtles instead, but I just wanted to know if they were really worth getting.


The food bill for an adult burm will cost you just as much as an albino ball python....just remember that.

----------


## xdeus

Yes, they can get a tad BIG.  :Wink:

----------


## Gooseman

Lawrence, is it just me or is that one fat momma? I was unaware that burms were that heavy bodied...

----------


## xdeus

> Lawrence, is it just me or is that one fat momma? I was unaware that burms were that heavy bodied...


Yep, it looks pretty obese to me too.  Did you notice the one next to it?  From what I read, the room is used as the snakes cage and that gigantic box is the hide.

----------


## tmlowe5704

Wasn't he a member here?

----------


## xdeus

> Wasn't he a member here?


I don't believe so.  Supposedly they belong to a guy named Vern Rummel from Manitoba.

----------


## lillyorchid

YES! There was a guy on here who posted those pictures before . He said that the two snakes lived in their own room and that they were puppy dog tame and that was him and his son with those burms. 





> Wasn't he a member here?

----------


## CeraDigital

> Yep, it looks pretty obese to me too. Did you notice the one next to it? From what I read, the room is used as the snakes cage and that gigantic box is the hide.


The cage looks dirty to me, but I see nothing wrong with the snake, weight wise.

----------


## xdeus

> The cage looks dirty to me, but I see nothing wrong with the snake, weight wise.


Really?  Do you have any pics of an obese Burm?  I thought this one looked pretty fat, but if not then an obese one must be HUGE.

----------


## CeraDigital

A little on the heavy side? Sure. Obese? No, not in my opinion. An animal that large is obviously female. Females are much girthier than males. That animal has to be a good 16-18' in length or so. A good weight for a female Burm that length is somewhere around 165-200lbs.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Just curious what are these worth now days? And are they worth getting since they will grow really fast and really big.


*Wholesale:* $97-$100
*Retail:*$145+

Really it depends on what they're worth to the individual keeper.

----------


## Ginevive

Why not get an albino Corn? I know that this is not really on-topic, but you mentioned a love for albinos and a dislike for expensive BP albinos.. you just have to go with your heart though. if an alby bp is your thing, save up some $$!!

----------


## AzureN1ght

Everyone remember this thread?

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ght=High+Herps

THAT's an obese snakey!

----------


## darkangel

LOL I just read all the threads involving that dude. DRAMA!

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

This is a touchy subject to me. I've said it once and I'll say it again. We don't need more burms in the US. Being the most often abandoned snake in the country one of the most difficult to rehome, breeders of these IMO are in it for the money and not for the love of the species. If you love the species, then don't make more that are certainly going to go to unexperienced homes or die prematurally

----------

